# Curbed polished alloy



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

These are off a seat ibiza fr and the car is going back so was asked if I could do anything with them to take the eyes off them


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice work mate what paint you use for polished chrome effect ?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

No special paint mate.what you do is sand the curbing out with 80,180,320,500,800 then finish with 1500,scotch the wheel off with a red scotch pad,then compound the the metal so it's shiney and flat with no sanding marks,you might have to repeat the 1500/compound process to get it really shiney but once happy lightly scotch the polished area with a grey scotch bad making sure you only go one way.clean the wheel up with spirit wipe lots of times so there spotless then clearcoat the whole wheel with 2k clearcoat


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

nice finish, did you strip back the all lacquer (on the polished face) then sand and polish the whole face? or is there a way of blending the lacquer so to keep it local?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

What we normally do at work is just the rim,polish the rim up then scotch the whole wheel but I just took all the clear off the polished bits this time,,,lad who works at my local seat garage has just picked these up to put in his house overnight and just told me these are £500 each to buy new


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

does just doing the rim edge leave a slight line on the spokes where the rim edge meets the spokes? genuine new rims are always silly prices now, and 19"+ just crack at the sight of the road:lol:


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

No not if done right here is a wheel I did at work with just the rim polished








Blow the picture up if you can and have a good look,these are easier to do then the thicker spokes tho


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

It's just a natural angle on this wheels so blends in very easy but in person they looked perfect


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Really good job mate ! We tend to not take on these alloys at work as we cant match its finish but never thought about polishing and sanding it out.
Obviously you can on do it if its light scuff marks as you cant put any material in ?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Even bad scuffs get sanded out alloy is really soft so sands out easy you would be surprised what can be sanded out with no fillers etc used.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks mate, that does look good. did you mask off and lacquer just the rim edge then fade / polish it into the spokes?


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

it looks like you have lacquered the whole wheel actually, so do you just feather back the original clear on the spokes where it meets the rim so there is no visible line?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

toddy23 said:


> Even bad scuffs get sanded out alloy is really soft so sands out easy you would be surprised what can be sanded out with no fillers etc used.


Cool 
What i meant was if theres a deep gouge or piece/chunk taken out bud


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes the whole wheel is clearcoated sorry for confusing you,like said I sanded the curb marks out of the edge(rim),sanded the clear off the polished area,stepped up the grades from 180-1500,scotched the whole wheel off with a red scotch pad then compounded the light 1500 scratches out with my polishing machine so the metal was like a mirror,then lightly scotched with a grey scotch pad in one direction,then cleaned the wheel of compound,spirit wiped the wheel so it was spotless,taped the tyre up,cleaned with spirit wipe again and clearcoated the whole wheel


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Forgot to say I gaffer taped the grey colour up so I didn't catch it when sanding the polished metal bit


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Out of interest why did you red scotch after using 1500s and then compound? 

This is a method I've used many times to good effect plus it's actually a really good use for g3!

Sutty.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I only used red scotch on the grey painted bit,the polished bit got a very very light scotch with a grey.i also forgot to add I gave it a dusting of 1k plastic clear primer and yes it does work we've never had a wheel ever come back at work for flakie paint but I remember a rep years ago telling me this


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

What I should have done was take pictures of each stage,the next time I do one I will do that so you can see how it's done


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Ahhh that's what confused me, thought you red scotched over the 1500s lol that would be like taking one step forward and two steps back! Nice work and cracking results!

Sutty.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

What do you charge for this work per wheel if you dont mind me asking mate ? May have a go with this type of alloy when one comes in ? 
So you give it a coat of clear plastic primer prior to clear coat ? 
Nice work mate


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

nice one, what compound did you use? would the 3M system be suitable?

cheers


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

very nice job :thumb:


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

XRDAN said:


> nice one, what compound did you use? would the 3M system be suitable?
> 
> cheers


I think any good compound would do the job so 3m should be fine mate


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

These where for a good friend so they will probs be free cos her dad does favours for me but the lad who picked them up started to say how much would you charge cos a lad has marked his but not as bad(bearing in mind he had just told me £500 to buy new)I said no one round our way can do these and are specialist only which he said I know so I said I would do one wheel for £80.the compound I use is mirka c20 it is awsome stuff and could probley polish 1000 up in one go


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

If you don't try things you will never find if things work,,,,,,,take runs out with 500 is lots easier then when gone finish with 1000 then 2000 and here's one no one will try,but at work when blending we use red scotch on every colour even silvers but use some sort of lube on silvers much easier and faster then grey but does work nowadays but never used to


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes just dust a coat of 1k plast primer on before clear(rep told me this years ago), years a go you could get like a clear primer(bond) but I couldn't find it so asked a rep he said use plastic primer.weve done loads of these wheels at work with no come backs so must be doing it's job


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice one toddy i was thinking £80 to £100 as its got to earn a few quid if done as a business? I would probably inform customer that its a fiddley process and see how it goes from there ?
I use stopper on runs to protect the surrounding area then i start with 320 wet then 400 600 1000 1500 2000 then polish and 9/10 times it sorts it out ! I dont get many but now n then its gonna happen lol


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Is the mirka compound called polar or something?


----------

